# 1937 CCM Road racer



## sam (Nov 10, 2021)

Well took me over 10 years but I did get it painted today. I'll try and get it together and a photo or two when the paint cures some


----------



## sam (Nov 11, 2021)

Why I waited I'll never know why! But worth the wait. I'll finish the parts in what the Brits called "Alweather" finish---Painting the chrome parts black. I really don't know if CCM offered their bikes with that finish but it's a cheeper way than chroming and looks good too.


----------



## sam (Nov 11, 2021)

CCM Road racers only had the rear brake and came with a slide in BB unit. The BB unit is a Bayless Wiley unite. Note the oiler hole that lines up with the oiler fitting on the frame


----------



## dubsey55 (Nov 11, 2021)

Nice!  Looking forward to seeing this one come together,,,, And hey, it takes as long as it takes!  I have looooong term projects going on too, and if anybody gives me a hard time I tell em, If ya cant wait ,donate!!


----------



## Oilit (Nov 30, 2021)

Life seems to come with obligations that won't wait, so you have to find time for the rest when you can. I've got plenty of projects for retirement, now I just need the money. At the rate I'm going, I'll be working until I'm at least 150.


----------



## gtflyte (Dec 26, 2021)

Sam the blue paint looks great 😎
&  "Alweather" finish sure would suite the blue .Here is a 42 OG paint equiped with a front brake added 



 and some fenders and braces I painted up.
Enjoy your build


----------

